# Best Portrayal of Western Boxing in Cinema?



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 21, 2006)

Best Portrayal of Western Boxing in Cinema? Since we had a thread on best overall portrayal of Western Martial Arts in Cinema and Rutherford, rightfully asked whether boxing counted, I've added a strictly Western Boxing Cinema Thread.

Personal choices:

_Raging Bull_
_Million Dollar Baby_

Distant, distant third
_Rocky 3_

Suggestions? I'm particularly looking for those that emphasize the WESTERN character of boxing as opposed to general martial arts or kickboxing.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lots of great ones from the 30's, 40's and 50's.....don't even know where to start, though Errol Flynn in _[Gentlman Jim_ about Jim Corbett is good, as was Paul Newman in _Somebody Up There Likes Me_, the Rocky Graziano story.  There's a whole slew of fictional ones, _The Champ, Here Comes Mr.Jordan, Body and Soul,etc., etc._ All portrayed boxing pretty credibly for the time.

Though I gotta agree with you about _Raging Bull_; that's the best.

Oh, and _*Ali*_.................


----------



## green meanie (Jul 21, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Best Portrayal of Western Boxing in Cinema? Since we had a thread on best overall portrayal of Western Martial Arts in Cinema and Rutherford, rightfully asked whether boxing counted, I've added a strictly Western Boxing Cinema Thread.
> 
> Personal choices:
> 
> ...


 
What about _Cinderella Man_? I love that movie. :asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 21, 2006)

_The Boxer_

_On the Ropes_

The first Rocky will always be one of my favorites (but not sure I would call it the best portrayal of boxing).


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jul 21, 2006)

The Boxer was good but still my fave is Hard TImes with Bronson


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 21, 2006)

Ken Pfrenger said:
			
		

> The Boxer was good but still my fave is Hard TImes with Bronson


 
Holy cow!  I forgot about that movie.  I do miss Charles Brsonson!


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Jul 21, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Holy cow!  I forgot about that movie.  I do miss Charles Brsonson!



Do doubt! I picked it up for $5 just last year in a dvd bargin bin! Definitely the best!


----------



## Samurai (Jul 21, 2006)

Hard Times was filmed in Rosedale California across the street from my house.  I had no idea who was in this movie and I was not allowed to see it since it was rated R and I was only 10 or so.  I still have not seen the movie.  I need to go rent it.
Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Ric Flair (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the Rocky series.

Anyhoo, I saw the movie "Girlfight" and loved it.  It starred Michelle Rodriques or something.  

Theres another movie with Wesley Snipes and it had to do with prison boxing.


----------



## phlaw (Jul 24, 2006)

I have always been a fan of "Gladiator" starring Cuba Gooding Jr. & James Marshall.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 24, 2006)

The "boxing" in the Rocky movies was pure BS. The only person responsible for boxing choreography was Stallone himself, and it shows. (When training for the first Rocky, When he stepped between the ropes whith Earnie Shavers, who was one of the real heavy hitters of the time, Stallone was reportedly knocked out by a punch to the *ELBOW* )

Hard Times will show you a bit more like REAL boxing, before they came up with these silly things like gloves and timed rounds and such.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 27, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> The "boxing" in the Rocky movies was pure BS. The only person responsible for boxing choreography was Stallone himself, and it shows. (When training for the first Rocky, When he stepped between the ropes whith Earnie Shavers, who was one of the real heavy hitters of the time, Stallone was reportedly knocked out by a punch to the *ELBOW* )
> 
> Hard Times will show you a bit more like REAL boxing, before they came up with these silly things like gloves and timed rounds and such.


 
Yes - trying to compare "Rocky" to "Raging Bull", where Robert DeNiro actually had the _real _Jake LaMotta as a consultant, IIRC, is like comparing cotton candy to fine dining.


----------



## Carol (Jul 27, 2006)

Raging Bull gets my vote too.


----------



## Ric Flair (Jul 27, 2006)

I always knew Stallone's boxing experience was not the true selling point of the "Rocky" movies.  IT was more of the principles he tried to install in his audience.  The one that stands out the most to me was the "Go the distance" mentality.  To be the underdog and still put all your heart and mind into what it is you need to do.

BTW, I think Girlfight was a good movie, it came out in 2000.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 27, 2006)

Totally. The whole "local boy done good" theme was it.

Number 1 was the best *movie* in the series but number 4 TOTALLY had the best music


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 27, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> I always knew Stallone's boxing experience was not the true selling point of the "Rocky" movies. IT was more of the principles he tried to install in his audience. The one that stands out the most to me was the "Go the distance" mentality. To be the underdog and still put all your heart and mind into what it is you need to do.
> 
> BTW, I think Girlfight was a good movie, it came out in 2000.


 
Good point. Makes it more of a motivational movie, though, then.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 28, 2006)

I loved Cinderella Man and the Rocky Series.  Million Dollar Baby was great as well.

Rocky was told through Adrians eyes not Rocky's.  That is why it is a neat story.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 28, 2006)

Who DIDN't want Mickey for a trainer?


----------

